# Help - Scope for Rem 700ADL 30-06



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm new here but I've been browsing the posts trying to learn. so, hellow from New Mexico to everyone.

After 28 years of marriage, every Christmas my wife just says go ahead and get it. Put it in the closet and I'll wrap it later. I do the same for her. So I went to WalMart and got their Reming 700 ADL with scope. It's a 3-9x40 but I can tell it's just shy of being worthless on that rifle.

I think I still want a 3-9x40. Most hunting will be done in southwest desert environment - Oryx, deer, hogs, coyotes, and maybe Elk up in the pines near Ruidoso.

*What would you recommend for me if my budget is to stay under $250?Rifle is .30-06.*

There are so many scopes out there. It's very confusing and I'm asking for experience and wisdom here.

THanks in advance!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I only buy used scopes. Your budget will almost allow a new VX-ll Leupold 3-9X. As much as I hate to recommend an organization as liberal as e-bay, it is the best way I know to find the true worth of something, and I think I've seen new ones for just a fuzz more than that. You can easily get a VX-l or an older vari-x-ll for less than your budget, but I would suggest watching some auctions of used VX-ll's.

If money were no object you could buy a better scope, but Leupolds are guaranteed forever and still made in the USA, and if you buy it used the seller has already eaten the depreciation so you can always get your money back out of it.

If you don't have any luck I may have one or two like new vari-x-ll's in 3-9X that I might consider selling, but I believe the VX-ll is a slightly better scope.

Let me be the first to welcome you to the site.

:welcome:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

VX-II, Burris Fullfield II, Nikon Buckmaster, Weaver Classic


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have had very good luck with my Konus M-30. I am not sure if they make that one in a 3-9, but they may. It has a lifetime warranty too. Give them a shot. I have mine on a Encore 7mm rem mag.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

I've read alot of both of you-guys posts and it already seemed you were both very knowledgeable. (I like the 257 Weatherby posts. Very good discussion! _Beautiful _rifle too.) Thanks for the welcome and the advice.

Just coincidently, after reading some of the other "scope" posts, I went to Cabelas and was looking at Nikon Buckmaster for $200, the Leupold VX series for slightly higher, and right now before I checked back in here I'm browsing the Burris scopes!! A little over at $230, but I really don;t know why. That's why I posted here..... you guys know these manufacturers and which ones have tthat little extra "something" and which ones are faulty.

Not to bug with so many dumb questions, but... is there a reason the Burris would be $40 more than the Nikon? I mean, a good enough reason that would make one choose one over the other.

Thanks for the offer on the Leupold scopes, Csquared, I may be interested depending on how my search for scopes and information on them goes. I read in another post that maybe the VX series were higher quality than the Vari- series. Is that right?


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

I forgot to ask: I like these scopes with the graduations in the reticle, like Burris' Ballistic Plex or Nikon's BDC reticle, but I'm wondering what you guys have found when hunting with these. Like perhaps they get in the way, or some other way detract from the scope.

Thanks Laite. I'll do a search for the Konus scopes.

It's early in the game and I'm by no means set on a scope, but I'm really liking this Nikon Buckmaster.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

My understanding of the change a few years ago was the VX-ll uses glass coatings that were used on the vari-X-lll's along with the var-X-lll click adjustments, and it sounds to me like the VX-l is a slightly more economical version of the vari-X-ll, but similar in every aspect I can find.

I have some VX-ll's on slug guns and they work perfectly, and shooting a 1oz. piece of copper considerably faster than a 22LR shoots a 40 gr bullet *will* find a scope's weakness if one exists. :wink:

As to the multiple point reticles, I can't find any reason not to like them. It at least gives you options. Having said that, however, I'm old school in that I have always sighted 2-3" high @ 100 yards and shot with a center chest hold, and it's always worked. But I have a couple new VX-lll's with the varmint hunter reticle that I haven't even _*BEGUN*_ to learn how to use yet.......

......But I got those options :wink:

Oh, as to Burris scopes, they have been running specials on the very scope you're considering for as long as I can remember that give you a free pair of binocs or a spotting scope, or something, and I believe they are still doing it. I am not sure that scope is made in the states though. Maybe that doesn't matter to you, but it does to me. :wink:


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

Place of manufacture is one of the first things I look for in anything I buy


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't go with the Konus then. It is a good scope, but made in China. I gave it a chance because it was an italian company, but they don't make em there. Burris B-Plex is better than the Nikon BDC in my opinion. I really like the Varmint hunter and B&C in my Leupold VXIIIs.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, Laite. I did look them up....very affordably priced. I'm particular about where something's made - especially if it's an American company going overseas. If it's a foreign company, designer, and maker, well, that's different. I don;t like to see our "own" farm out foreign at the expense of "their own". Too much blood on the soles of our feet, I say...

Now, are you saying the Burris scope is better than the Nikon? Or... are you saying the reticle design is better on the Burris?

I've narrowed it down (not definite, of course, just from an evenings "searching") to four scopes, not in any preferential order:
- Burris Fullfield II 3-9x40
- Bushnell Legend 4-12x40
- Nikon Buckmaster 3-9x40
- Leupold Rifleman 4-12x40

Any problems you guys have had or heard about with these scopes?

Thanks,
Stretch


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would go for the Burris with the b-plex. The Nikon is made in the Philippines, if that matters to you.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Both the Nikon and the Burris are made in the Philippines. If you want to stay with American made go with the Leupold. I've heard of a few of the Bushnell Legends having problems. Here is a link to the special on the Burris that csquared was talking about: http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=612354

I don't think you can go wrong with the Burris, Nikon, or Leupold. I'd pick the reticle you like and order that one.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't know this to be the case, but I would not be surprised to hear Leupold's rifleman series is *NOT* made here. Something had to give to sell them so cheap. Hope it wasn't *ALL* at the expense of quality :wink:


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

According to the Leupold scope specifications as seen on SWFA.com, I'm pretty sure even the Rifleman series is advertised as being made in USA.

Anyway, earlier this morning I ruled out the Rifleman and decided to add the VX-I 3-9x40 to the short list. In fact, I think the VX-I has taken over and is the only remaining scope on the list (which is now only 1) 

It'll be awhile before I invest in a scope. Who knows, by then my budget may go up even higher. It's funny how, when we first see the prices of something, we're aghast. Then, after pouring through the alternatives and seeing the prices for awhile, you become accustomed to them - numb or immune, maybe - then the original budget becomes adjustable.

Please keep adding comments. I really don;t have access to knowledgeable sources I can turn to. I'm smart enough to decide which scope I want, in the end, but I can only do that after hearing any and all good and bad things about the different makes and models.

Thanks for everything so far.....


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> It's funny how, when we first see the prices of something, we're aghast. Then, after pouring through the alternatives and seeing the prices for awhile, you become accustomed to them - numb or immune, maybe


Why does gasoline immediately come to mind?

Is it still made in America?


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

I never did become accustomed to the price of gasoline!!! Much better now though. It still ticks me off how they;ve managed to keep diesel fuel at .50 cents above the cost of regular! That's cause in and of itself for an uprising.....


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I should have deleted the word "accustomed", because it was your use of the word "numb" that was the most fitting. :wink:


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

I think the main reason I ruled out the Leupold Rifelman scope is because the windage and elevation adjustment for the series is done in increments of 1/2". Maybe that's not necessarily a bad thing, but I believe, right or wrong, that a guy would want to be able to adjust in a minimum of 1/4" increments.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

You should still be able to. They are not "click" adjustments, so you can stop anywhere between the marks that you want to.


----------

